# Maybe I can Change your Minds...



## Herpo (Dec 15, 2015)

I felt saddened to see so many people against cats and wanting to harm them in the scrub caught the cat thread. For no reason other than an animal wandering about, people have formed opinions about these animals that are either untrue or unjust.

So I'm just posting some photos of my own cat. Hopefully those who don't have the murderous desire against these animals will appreciate these. If you too have a cat, feel free to share photos as well.


----------



## Ironmind91 (Dec 15, 2015)

Nice looking kitty. I agree I own 2 cats and adore them. The people on here that get on the 'a good cats a dead cat' band wagon are idiots. I mean don't we all hate the 'a good snake is a dead snake' train of thought? But cats are different somehow? Pfft. Cats are awesome, as are all animals.


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 15, 2015)

I'm not a cat person, but have no problems with pet cats, as long as their owners are responsible (kept in at night, wear a bell, desexed, etc.)


----------



## Herpo (Dec 15, 2015)

Desexed is something any responsible cat owner does. Avoids disease and, uhh, discomfort. Our cat is indoors. I've seen countless cats run over, and I wish to avoid that, so indoors it is. Bells aren't for all cats (mine hates them. She won't move with them on), but they definitely help. But it isn't a problem for us because she is an indoor.

Thank you for your replies. Ironmind, I completely agree. Not everyone has to like them. I like cats and dogs. But people who hate cats for no reason are idiots. I see nothing wrong with simply not liking them, so long as you don't talk crap about them without any knowledge of their habits.


----------



## jase75 (Dec 15, 2015)

These are my 2 cats in the cat run I built them. They are indoor cats with access to their cat run during day light only. I would never let them them be out door cats. I would love it if all cat owners had to confine their cats to cat runs or indoors.


----------



## princessparrot (Dec 15, 2015)

My sisters ragdoll. Such a cuddly cutie and She is afraid of my birds. She likes watching my lizards in while they're in their enclosure but freaks out when they aren't... Hasn't seen my snake yet...


----------



## cement (Dec 15, 2015)

you love cats, you've got cats, your doing the right thing by keeping them indoors. Great.
As an animal lover and a conservationist, gee I'm glad the african civet hasn't been allowed in.


----------



## Burgo89 (Dec 15, 2015)

cement said:


> you love cats, you've got cats, your doing the right thing by keeping them indoors. Great.
> As an animal lover and a conservationist, gee I'm glad the african civet hasn't been allowed in.



There were people trying to get it in the country?


----------



## cement (Dec 15, 2015)

Yep. funny really, a few years ago when there was a stronger yet mind you, divided and argumentative community on this forum a partition came on because the cat lovers of australia were lobbying the government to change the laws to allow them in. They were saying crap like, they will ALL be desexed, they will never get into the wild blah blah blah
and many people here signed that petition against them and we won. the govt said no deal.

It was believed that if the civet got feral, it would be able to take a larger sized prey item so start saying your goodbyes to small macropod species, wombats etc. So then we would have had other larger native species exposed to extinction.


----------



## kingofnobbys (Dec 15, 2015)

pinefamily said:


> I'm not a cat person, but have no problems with pet cats, as long as their owners are responsible (kept in at night, wear a bell, desexed, etc.)



Ummm , you do realise that cats also hunt and maime and kill during the day too, not only at night ,and most cat owners let puss roam 24/7 and it only comes inside for cuddles , a visit, and maybe a feed .... right. 
Most cat owners work during the day, guess where puss is, out hunting and killing anything it can catch (usually for the fun of it because they are certainly not hunting to eat).

Cat's must not be allowed outside to roam and hunt and kill at any time of the day or night. 

Good to see some RESPONSIBLE cat owners who prevent their cat from having access to wildlife. Unfortunately you are in a very small minority. 

Laws regarding cat ownership and restrictions on cats are way too loose and not tough enough, nor are fines (if they are imposed) on IRRESPONSIBLE cat owners who unlucky enough to come to the attention of the authorities - that's my opinion and I wont be changing it.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Dec 15, 2015)

Cats along with other non natives are NOT the problem.
Irresponsible owners are the issue at hand & there are plenty of those involved in our own hobby as sad as it might be.

I'm no cat lover but can appreciate that there are people who want to keep cats & enjoy their behaviors.
These animals get the blame for doing what to them is natural when they are allowed to mix with native wildlife thanks to the people who claim to be animal lovers who let them roam free.


----------



## kingofnobbys (Dec 15, 2015)

princessparrot said:


> My sisters ragdoll. Such a cuddly cutie and She is afraid of my birds. She likes watching my lizards in while they're in their enclosure but freaks out when they aren't... Hasn't seen my snake yet...




Hope your friend keeps the bird in a cage in a room the cat has no access to when not home, and supervises puss closely when puss has access to the bird cage, be warned cats can and have killed birds who were in caged by hooking them through the wire and tearing them to shreds.

- - - Updated - - -



Pauls_Pythons said:


> Cats along with other non natives are NOT the problem.
> Irresponsible owners are the issue at hand & there are plenty of those involved in our own hobby as sad as it might be.
> 
> I'm no cat lover but can appreciate that there are people who want to keep cats & enjoy their behaviors.
> These animals get the blame for doing what to them is natural when they are allowed to mix with native wildlife thanks to the people who claim to be animal lovers who let them roam free.



Cats are uncontrollable and are an introduced apex predator. Idiot (irresponsible) cat owners only enable them by letting them roam 24/7 and all these cats (loved pets, strays, ferals) all do what they are hardwired to do (hunt and kill when ever the opportunity presents itself).


----------



## princessparrot (Dec 16, 2015)

kingofnobbys said:


> Hope your friend keeps the bird in a cage in a room the cat has no access to when not home, and supervises puss closely when puss has access to the bird cage, be warned cats can and have killed birds who were in caged by hooking them through the wire and tearing them to shreds.


Yes both the birds and the cat get put away when no ones home. The cat is only allowed out in the lounge room and kitchen where the birds aren't meant to go when they're out anyway and their cages are up the other end of the house. 
i made sure all my babies would be safe before letting my sister get a cat.


----------



## Herpo (Dec 16, 2015)

Thanks for all these replies guys. It's good to see not everyone talks of cats like vermin.
[MENTION=34464]princessparrot[/MENTION], he/she is beautiful. I love ragdolls and think they are a great ambassador for the species.
[MENTION=10492]jase75[/MENTION], great solution to the problem. Runs let the cat have access to the outside, while not allowing it to harm the wildlife.

I look forward to seeing your future replies,
Herpo


----------



## HiramAbiff (Dec 16, 2015)

What I find funny is the same people who think the greater community should be allowed to own cats responsibly are the same one's that would oppose the keeping of exotic reptiles even though they posses far less of a risk to our ecosystem. 

While everyone is getting all warm and fuzzy over domestic cats just remember they are the sole reason Tasmanian devils haven't been released back on the mainland, we have essentially chosen an animal that has brought horrible devastation to our ecosystem that has no real use over a native species which is on the brink of extinction. 
Quite honestly, I find that rather arrogant and selfish. People's want of an animal that craps in a box shouldn't trump the need of a native species, ban them and let's move on.


----------



## kingofnobbys (Dec 17, 2015)

HiramAbiff said:


> What I find funny is the same people who think the greater community should be allowed to own cats responsibly are the same one's that would oppose the keeping of exotic reptiles even though they posses far less of a risk to our ecosystem.
> 
> While everyone is getting all warm and fuzzy over domestic cats just remember they are the sole reason Tasmanian devils haven't been released back on the mainland, we have essentially chosen an animal that has brought horrible devastation to our ecosystem that has no real use over a native species which is on the brink of extinction.
> Quite honestly, I find that rather arrogant and selfish. People's want of an animal that craps in a box shouldn't trump the need of a native species, ban them and let's move on.



Something in what you say and to an extent I agree. 

That said, I am totally opposed to amateur keepers and breeders having access to any introduced / non indigenous reptiles or other critters or animals and support the carpet ban on their importation into Australia. We have way too many introduced animals in this country already , all of which are problem when they escape, or are released. 
We don't want the open slather they have in the USA.


----------



## Waterrat (Dec 17, 2015)

Hiram (and others) there is a difference between domestic cats and feral cats. Most cat haters don't recognize the difference nor they see the different approach needed to solve the problems with feral cats, they just don't see the bigger picture. The domestic cat problem can be easily sorted out - if our politicians had the balls. Microchipping and registering cats is by no means effective measure, just like shooting feral cats doesn't put a dent into the populations. But many cat haters and shooters bash their chests and trumpet "I am an environmentalist"...... makes them feel good.


----------



## Smittiferous (Dec 17, 2015)

And here I was hoping to see a cat thread without cat hate...

If anyone's going to really get their back up about the existence of cats and/or dogs in this country, well, buy a plane ticket and head off back to the old world. You don't really belong here either, introduced vermin; wrecking the ecosystem, levelling forests to build artificial shelter and make room for your introduced dinner to graze. Please.


----------



## kingofnobbys (Dec 17, 2015)

Waterrat said:


> Hiram (and others) there is a difference between domestic cats and feral cats. Most cat haters don't recognize the difference nor they see the different approach needed to solve the problems with feral cats, they just don't see the bigger picture. The domestic cat problem can be easily sorted out - if our politicians had the balls. Microchipping and registering cats is by no means effective measure, just like shooting feral cats doesn't put a dent into the populations. But many cat haters and shooters bash their chests and trumpet "I am an environmentalist"...... makes them feel good.



Give us a break , that's a load of rubbish.

The only difference between feral cats and domestic cats is ferals have no human contact and have not learnt to associate people with food , that's the only difference , exactly the same animal , same instincts ,and when no one is around , same behaviours , all cats are killers.


----------



## Waterrat (Dec 17, 2015)

Whatever you say cat hater, waste of time reasoning with you.


----------



## BredliFreak (Dec 17, 2015)

Waterrat said:


> Hiram (and others) there is a difference between domestic cats and feral cats. Most cat haters don't recognize the difference nor they see the different approach needed to solve the problems with feral cats, they just don't see the bigger picture. The domestic cat problem can be easily sorted out - if our politicians had the balls. Microchipping and registering cats is by no means effective measure, just like shooting feral cats doesn't put a dent into the populations. But many cat haters and shooters bash their chests and trumpet "I am an environmentalist"...... makes them feel good.



Exactly.

Observational note: the cat flamers are probably salty old codgers, refusing to be open minded on different opinions
@Herpo I'll have to agree with George on this one, whether they mean to kill or use it as a method of playing, they still do kill things, or injure them to say the least. I guess there are rare exceptions but a majority do have killing, or rather playing hard wired into their brains. A kid can put ants under a magnifying glass and burn them to death for fun but it's still genocide. (Wrong thread but can't be bothered to repost)


----------



## Wally (Dec 17, 2015)

Of course we won't talk about the feral problem of mans best friend. I wonder how many dog owners there are that like to point fingers at cat owners for ecological destruction?


----------



## Herpo (Dec 17, 2015)

I should probably clear things up. I know cats always have the instinct. I was referring, as said by [MENTION=20031]Waterrat[/MENTION], domestic cats vs feral cats instincts. They still always have the instinct, very evident when you throw a squeaky toy at them and they kick it with their hind legs, biting ferociously.

Anyway, I'd like to reinforce what [MENTION=32194]Smittiferous[/MENTION] said. [MENTION=41275]kingofnobbys[/MENTION], if you've nothing to say other than hating cats, back off. As to anyone else here to hurl insults at these amazing creatures.


----------



## Stuart (Dec 17, 2015)

This thread has its merits and IMO a good example of where folks should agree to disagree as its obviously a heated topic. 

I personally disagree with the "every cat is a killer" mentality due to my previous experiences with domestic and wild cats however i agree with the comments on natural instincts. If you replace the word cat with snake in most of the above comments you can understand the reactions (Well I can). Mind you I remember spending the weekends out with family shooting feral cats and other animals to come home covered in gore and have my siamese come out and greet us like a dog (mind you she was more dog than cat anyway) and after having a sniff she would dissapear inside again to laze about and do nothing. 

Anyway, the point I am attempting to make is that everyone is entitled to their opinion however please respect Herpos request to keep the cat hate comments out of the thread, there are currently other threads where you can do that.


----------



## Burgo89 (Dec 17, 2015)

Totally agree with everything you just said Stuart, but this is a public forum and people are entitled to post their opinions where they like. People just can't be so sensitive, take it with a grain of salt and move on.


----------



## cement (Dec 17, 2015)

Waterrat said:


> Hiram (and others) there is a difference between domestic cats and feral cats. Most cat haters don't recognize the difference nor they see the different approach needed to solve the problems with feral cats, they just don't see the bigger picture. The domestic cat problem can be easily sorted out - if our politicians had the balls. Microchipping and registering cats is by no means effective measure, just like shooting feral cats doesn't put a dent into the populations. But many cat haters and shooters bash their chests and trumpet "I am an environmentalist"...... makes them feel good.



This sounds like exaggeration and sensationalism. Cat haters..... i just re read the whole thread and don't see anyone blaming the cat. 
The only big picture i see is that many more reptiles, and marsupials are killed by cats then cats killed by reptiles or marsupials..
To post a pro cat thread on a reptile site in a country where reptiles are decimated daily by cats, and expect to change minds is a big ask. I think this thread has been quite civil considering, with only one post containing namecalling..........


----------



## kingofnobbys (Dec 17, 2015)

I've said all I want to say on the matter of free roaming cats (feral, stray, family pets = all the same vermin IMO and need to be gone). 

Those who have cats, do the wild life in your area a favour and keep them inside and never let them roam freely or have access to native animals at any time, they will attack and kill them at the first opportunity - it's hardwired into them.

If you insist on letting your cat be around your pet lizards, snakes, birds, and smaller mammals, you are asking for trouble and when the cat turns on it and mauls it or kills it, don't come here expecting any sympathy (except perhaps for the poor victim animal), you'll get none.


----------



## Wally (Dec 17, 2015)

Just a reminder. 

https://aussiepythons.com/forum/showthread.php/196629-Ignore-list-a-nifty-tool


----------



## Smittiferous (Dec 17, 2015)

Deleted


----------



## HiramAbiff (Dec 18, 2015)

Waterrat said:


> Hiram (and others) there is a difference between domestic cats and feral cats. Most cat haters don't recognize the difference nor they see the different approach needed to solve the problems with feral cats, they just don't see the bigger picture. The domestic cat problem can be easily sorted out - if our politicians had the balls. Microchipping and registering cats is by no means effective measure, just like shooting feral cats doesn't put a dent into the populations. But many cat haters and shooters bash their chests and trumpet "I am an environmentalist"...... makes them feel good.



It's quite obvious they need different approaches, it would be pretty hard to "ban" feral cats I'd assume. 
I think most of us realise that shooting feral cats doesn't put a dent in their populations but it does a hell of a lot more than complaining on an internet forum ever will 

May I ask what you're doing to curb the population of feral cats?


----------



## CrazyNut (Dec 18, 2015)

No one (or at least not many) have the "murderous desire against these animals" for domesticated house pets the problem a lot of people have with them is when you have domesticated let putside to do what they wish and eventually become ferral. There are many many ferrle cats in the australian bush todays and all are cold hearted killers who devistate our wildlife. They are far worse then cane toads in my opiuion (its funny how if someone has a pet cane toad everyone loses their minds but they see someone with a cat and don't give two thoughts). And it is impossible and inpracticle to try and rehome all those cats (there isn't enough homes and shelters). Thats why there was that big fuss about the goverment trying to irarticate ferral domesticated cats. Anyway just a thought before you assume that wanting to kill ferall cats makes someone a killer and a hater of all cats.


----------



## BredliFreak (Dec 18, 2015)

I think that the main problem is the owners, as stated. Cats can be enjoyable pets, not to mention their therapeutic value and the responsible people deserve to have them. Almost all the people I know with a cat keep it indoors 24/7 and IMO it's the same with exotic animals (provided they get quarantined), if people can keep them responsibly, then there is no problem.

My nan has a cat and she does incredible amounts of work regarding native birds. 

What if cats got banned as pets? I mean, ferals are still there and the same thing would probably happen to dogs, fish and horses etc. until we can only keep natives. 
One thing you might not have considered is that there are people who dont reptiles or birds, and there isn't many native mammals that would make good pets. You may as well ban everything except herps, which wouldn't be fair and you know it.


----------



## Herpo (Dec 18, 2015)

BredliFreak said:


> I think that the main problem is the owners, as stated. Cats can be enjoyable pets, not to mention their therapeutic value and the responsible people deserve to have them. Almost all the people I know with a cat keep it indoors 24/7 and IMO it's the same with exotic animals (provided they get quarantined), if people can keep them responsibly, then there is no problem.


The owners definitely are the source. For those who think Bredli is crazy talking about therapeutic value, he is not. Research has revealed that petting a cat causes the release of a certain hormone, something that goes towards lowering your risk of heart attacks.


----------



## kingofnobbys (Dec 18, 2015)

BredliFreak said:


> I think that the main problem is the owners, as stated. Cats can be enjoyable pets, not to mention their therapeutic value and the responsible people deserve to have them. Almost all the people I know with a cat keep it indoors 24/7 and IMO it's the same with exotic animals (provided they get quarantined), if people can keep them responsibly, then there is no problem.
> 
> My nan has a cat and she does incredible amounts of work regarding native birds.
> 
> ...



Short drive to the post office yesterday to collect a parcel, in my street I saw at least a dozen cats roaming about and maybe 2 dogs roaming about. I expect there are 4 or 5 cats for every one 1 saw that were hidden from my view as drove down the street. 
In my neighbourhood , I don't think anyone who has cats keeps them indoors or in runs , they all let their cats roam freely 24/7.

I guess you have a very small circle of cat loving associates/friends or go about with rose coloured glasses on and just don't see all those free roaming cats that are out and about at all hours of the day or night , probably because you don't see cats as a problem and don't want to see the uncontrolled cats. (Observer bias.)


----------



## Herpo (Dec 18, 2015)

Just drop the glasses, dude. This thread is for those who like cats. Wanna hate cats? Go ahead, but do it on your own thread.


----------



## BredliFreak (Dec 18, 2015)

[MENTION=41275]kingofnobbys[/MENTION] funny you say that, I am a dog lover, I have a ring of dog owners. Seems like you have an issue with your suburb. There are some places that are cat free, and others where they are practically everywhere.

Your metaphors are getting as old as your constant arguing, do yourself a favour by actually seeing beyond your own area.

I see ferals as a very BIG problem thankyou very much, don't assume anything about a person because of your stance compared to theirs.


----------



## Ramsayi (Dec 18, 2015)

Herpo said:


> Just drop the glasses, dude. This thread is for those who like cats. Wanna hate cats? Go ahead, but do it on your own thread.



No this thread is in a forum which in turn opens it up to discussion and everyone is entitled to their opinion.If you notice the thread title if it was only for cat lovers why would they need their minds changed?


FWIW cat free zone here always was,always will be.


----------



## kingofnobbys (Dec 18, 2015)

Ramsayi said:


> No this thread is in a forum which in turn opens it up to discussion and everyone is entitled to their opinion.If you notice the thread title if it was only for cat lovers why would they need their minds changed?
> 
> 
> FWIW cat free zone here always was,always will be.



LOL .... good point .... if it was intended only for cat lovers / cat worshippers the OP would have had no need to preach (to the converts) , but he actually was trying convert those who are indifferent or who think all cats (who are allowed outside to roam freely without human control) are a conservation/native animal protection issue. 
He's upset that not everyone accepts his opinion as gospel and there are those of us who openly disagree (completely) with his opinion and can't be swayed by a few cute pictures of cats or his stories about how harmless and angelic his cat is and how it would never hurt any other critter ever .... yeh like we believe that.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Dec 18, 2015)

Herpo said:


> Just drop the glasses, dude. This thread is for those who like cats. Wanna hate cats? Go ahead, but do it on your own thread.



Sorry man but you opened this can of worms.......your thread title suggests you wish to change the minds of non cat lovers.
This has gone where it was always going to go.

As I said in my earlier post I'm not a cat lover but the problem is not the cats but the owners.
Unfortunately this is the case with all types of animals, there are good & bad keepers, some people get a pet with all good intentions but then circumstances change. Others buy on the spur of the moment because the little kitten/puppy/hatchling looks oh so cute. They have no idea this living, breathing, feeling animal is going to grow to the size small room & god forbid they have to shovel some crap every day.
Reptile keepers will always feel slightly aggrieved as they are unable to keep exotics but cat's & dogs are allowed. Reptile keepers, certainly the ones that I know of keep their animals within the confines of the licensing regulations & if all the cat/dog owners did the same we wouldn't have the problem would we?
Unfortunately some people are not as ethical in their dealings with reptiles are they? We do have illegal exotics in Australia, we do have exotics released into the wild so there is also a problem with reptile keepers though the majority are doing the right thing.
Is it fair that you can own a cat but I was unable to bring my reptiles to Australia that I had owned for the best part of 20 years? Is it fair that a cat can be transported interstate without anyone even passing a 2nd glance? Try taking reptiles into WA from SA!
The rules stink and posting pics of cats on a reptile forum is only ever going to end up getting personal. You like cats , thats great. Take your pics & post them on a cat site. I'm on a reptile site to talk reptiles, not cats, dogs, birds or bloody pigs. If I want to talk, read or hear about how great cats are then I shall go to google and type CAT into the search engine.

Stuart, Can I suggest that as this is a reptile site that future posts on cats, dogs, pigs, horses or aunt annie are treated with the contempt they deserve & deleted. Time we got on with the one thing we all have in common, the thing that brings us all here. Aussie Pythons & Snakes as it says on the banner.


----------



## cement (Dec 18, 2015)

So when someone kills a feral cat (i could use the nice term "euthanase"), are they .....
breaking the law?
a murderous son of a B, who you wouldn't want to meet?
doing the wrong thing? 

Is a feral cat - any cat that goes wandering?
only a cat that is homeless?

What is the difference between a feral cat and one that wanders with the owner not knowing where it is or what it does?


----------



## Waterrat (Dec 18, 2015)

Some people just can't accept, not to mention appreciate, other people's opinion because it's different to theirs.


----------



## Herpo (Dec 18, 2015)

OK, let's clear things up.

To those who have observantly spotted the title, the thread was made to cool people down from the original scrubbie thread. I now realise this was a futile attempt.
@Pauls_Pythons, this site has an "other animals" section. Did I not do the right thing by utilizing it?
@kingofnobbys, you seem to be quite stubborn. I understand and accept that people have different opinions to me, and I by no means expect, nor hope, the people take my word as gospel. This, after all, is a forum, made to, as said by others, express our opinions. I have done so, which is why I don't understand all those angered at me for doing so. If you don't like the thread, don't follow it. I also thought I cleared up the whole issue about cats killing my "critters".

I won't be posting another one of these threads, for what it's worth.
Kind regards,
Herpo


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Dec 18, 2015)

Herpo said:


> @Pauls_Pythons, this site has an "other animals" section. Did I not do the right thing by utilizing it?



I have my fingers crossed that this won't be an option for too much longer.
Please do what needs to be done Stu.


----------



## Wally (Dec 18, 2015)

I'm more than happy to have a forum dedicated to "other animals". There have been some good discussions in there in the past.

If you don't like it, don't look at it. Plenty of other things to read on here.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Dec 18, 2015)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> Sorry man but you opened this can of worms.......your thread title suggests you wish to change the minds of non cat lovers.
> This has gone where it was always going to go.
> 
> As I said in my earlier post I'm not a cat lover but the problem is not the cats but the owners.
> ...



HEAR HEAR, I fully support this proposal,I joined many years ago to read (and contribute ) about REPTILES!!!
If you like other animals (yes I do ) do it on other forums


----------



## Wally (Dec 18, 2015)

I'll counter dragonlover1 and Pauls_Pythons posts by highlighting something.

Here is a recent thread related to reptiles with some fantastic pics of them in their natural habitat. I don't see many falling over themselves to reply to that. It's has three bloody replies!

https://aussiepythons.com/forum/showthread.php/218156-More-Vic-Herping


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Dec 18, 2015)

Wally, let me just say I don't really give a rats who posts what on the site. (Not my site). And just because a reptile herping thread has only 3 comments has no relevance.

If the OP chooses to post about his cats on a reptile site he should be prepared when he receives a few negative comments. 
By comparison If I go onto a Ford forum & start posting how great my Holden is do I expect to be attacked? Of course.

I would guess however that the OP came to this site to learn from people with lots of experience in REPTILES. If he wanted to learn something about cats I think he might choose another forum.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Dec 18, 2015)

Wally said:


> I'll counter dragonlover1 and Pauls_Pythons posts by highlighting something.
> 
> Here is a recent thread related to reptiles with some fantastic pics of them in their natural habitat. I don't see many falling over themselves to reply to that. It's has three bloody replies!
> 
> https://aussiepythons.com/forum/showthread.php/218156-More-Vic-Herping



Hi Wally, nice to hear from you again .I think this thread just goes to show the passion of reptile lovers,the other thread is only recent so it should generate a little bit of interest soon.


----------



## Wally (Dec 18, 2015)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> Wally, let me just say I don't really give a rats who posts what on the site. (Not my site). And just because a reptile herping thread has only 3 comments has no relevance.
> 
> If the OP chooses to post about his cats on a reptile site he should be prepared when he receives a few negative comments.
> By comparison If I go onto a Ford forum & start posting how great my Holden is do I expect to be attacked? Of course.
> ...



Quite clearly you do care what's on the site. You openly asked for a particular forum to be removed by admin because you disagreed with it.

I think Herpo has realised that the topic of his thread is contentious, and I doubt he'll be in a hurry to make such a decision in the future. 

Like I stated earlier, if something is not to your liking, personal choices are easy to make.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Dec 18, 2015)

I can remember asking for a thread to be closed, (not removed from memory), but the specifics are a blur. (Do I have a stalker lol)
I can do what plenty of others have done & choose to not contribute or even leave the site, though I do think I can add some value & contribute when I think I can offer useful advice.

I'm certainly not a bigot as it would appear you are suggesting. In fact I would consider myself quite tolerant of others. The OP however was not able to take on the opinions of others, (That might fit the definition if you want to take a look).
Maybe I should try to start a discussion on my granddaughters pet rabbit at the next VHS meeting. Might go down well don't you think?


----------



## Wally (Dec 18, 2015)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> (Do I have a stalker lol)



No. 

I do recall from your for sale ads that we live in the same neighbourhood though. Perhaps we should catch up for a cold one and chat about reptiles.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Dec 18, 2015)

Great idea. Will make a date


----------



## kingofnobbys (Dec 18, 2015)

Wally said:


> Quite clearly you do care what's on the site. You openly asked for a particular forum to be removed by admin because you disagreed with it.
> 
> I think Herpo has realised that the topic of his thread is contentious, and I doubt he'll be in a hurry to make such a decision in the future.
> 
> Like I stated earlier, if something is not to your liking, personal choices are easy to make.



IMO if you post a HOT BUTTON topic that is totally irrelevant to the main goal of the board ie - "how cute, sweet and angelic and gentle cats are" on a reptile board , well that's akin to posting a "pro-fundamentalist religious thread" on (say) an astronomy message board. Expect to have your views disagreed with and even ridiculed.

Was not a good idea. And the OP has copped some flak as have the views of those who are hard core cat worshippers from those of us who see all (free roaming) cat for what they really are : hardwired apex predators and killers and when they are allowed out , vermin.


----------



## Wally (Dec 18, 2015)

Give us a spell kingo***obbys. You've more than made your point.


----------



## kingofnobbys (Dec 18, 2015)

Wally said:


> Give us a spell kingo***obbys. You've more than made your point.



First rule of trying to teach something new to people who don't know is repeat, and repeat again, until it sinks in by osmosis. Some are very slow to learn, especially if they come with predetermined ideas and beliefs (which need to be changed).


----------



## Wally (Dec 18, 2015)

https://aussiepythons.com/forum/showthread.php/196629-Ignore-list-a-nifty-tool

Works a treat.


----------



## Sean_L (Dec 18, 2015)

Wally said:


> https://aussiepythons.com/forum/showthread.php/196629-Ignore-list-a-nifty-tool
> 
> Works a treat.




Don't be an ignorant prat. It just encourages other tiny-minded individuals to continue to float about in the dream world they think is reality and ignore any sense that's thrown at them.

Some people need a swift kick up the ***.


----------



## Wally (Dec 19, 2015)

Sean_L said:


> Don't be an ignorant prat. It just encourages other tiny-minded individuals to continue to float about in the dream world they think is reality and ignore any sense that's thrown at them.
> 
> Some people need a swift kick up the ***.



Are you suggesting that I'm small minded and float about in a dream world?


----------



## BredliFreak (Dec 19, 2015)

@paulsPythons that is very selfish and honestly if everything was straight reptiles it would be so boring the site would clearly lose members.

When people ask me, why do I think people are a plague?

I say "stupidity"

When they want proof, I'll come to this thread.


----------



## Herpo (Dec 19, 2015)

Pauls_Pythons said:


> If the OP chooses to post about his cats on a reptile site he should be prepared when he receives a few negative comments.
> By comparison If I go onto a Ford forum & start posting how great my Holden is do I expect to be attacked? Of course.
> 
> I would guess however that the OP came to this site to learn from people with lots of experience in REPTILES. If he wanted to learn something about cats I think he might choose another forum.


Damn, can you guys not take no for an answer.

When I posted this, I knew I'd cop some flak, but I'd hoped those like knobby would stay on the other thread and crap on IT.

I wasn't looking for info on cats, rather sharing with those who appreciated them. Since you and knobby seem so keen on repetition, I'll do it to. If you don't like it, don't follow it.

I think we all need to take a step back and evaluate our situation. Really, it's pretty sad that a grown man (@kingofnobbys) waits for someone to agree with him before saying a thing.


----------



## BredliFreak (Dec 19, 2015)

It is funny how just one person can ruin something, but we know arguing and hostility is the APS way (read old threads). It wasn't until kingofnobbys second or third comment things started getting hostile. Put that one on guiness world records "slowest time for thread to get hostile on APS".

It seems that people are very hypocritical. You say that herpo is enforcing cats onto our forum, but in reality you are enforcing hate on a thread about APPRECIATING them. God and I thought my generation was stupid.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Dec 19, 2015)

Herpo said:


> I wasn't looking for info on cats, rather sharing with those who appreciated them.



Mate, you missed this by a mile. It's called a metaphor.

BF, I don't see anyone inciting hate here, that really is a bit strong.


----------



## Waterrat (Dec 19, 2015)

Many herpers fancy themselves as "animal lovers", yet they hate cats, cane toads, foxes, pigs, etc.. These animals are just that - animals. tTat do what they evolved to do, is that a reason to hate them? We don't have to love them or protect them, but if we at least try to understand them and their behaviour (not to mention ecology), surely, we can find something interesting, even good about them. It takes a fable mind of a redneck to hate and senselessly argue their invalid point. What a shame that there are so many out there.


----------



## Snapped (Dec 19, 2015)

Time for a group hug and move on, go and cuddle your pythons/cats/dogs/pigs/horses/any other animals/humans.


----------

